# Goodman Heatpump problem solved!



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

2.5 years old? Sounds about the right age to be one of the ones that has a recall on the RV.

Goodman had a problem with the RV not moving the whole way or at all at times.


----------



## Hixheat1 (Dec 6, 2010)

beenthere said:


> 2.5 years old? Sounds about the right age to be one of the ones that has a recall on the RV.
> 
> Goodman had a problem with the RV not moving the whole way or at all at times.


Yep sounds about right


----------



## Rollie (Dec 13, 2010)

*Service Bulletin*

Thanks "beenthere" I didn't think about checking SR's. I found a site that had Goodman SR's and it tuns out my unit is covered by SR-036 which covers replacement of faulty "Dunan" reversing valves. This should save me lots of headaches, warranty shipping and labor charges.
THANKS AGAIN


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Your welcome.


----------

